# our Zombie Wedding



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats! Sounds like it's going to be one hell of a wedding! (pun intended). Be sure to have someone takes lots of pix for us! Check out the Party section. Loads of ideas and recipes in there


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding and best wishes for a long and happy life together.

I hope the Halloween event goes off without a hitch, I mean problem. ;-)

My oldest daughter is getting married in August of 2013. I put my vote in for a Halloween wedding but she wouldn't go for it. She wants the traditional, EXPENSIVE, wedding. My youngest girl promised when it's her turn she'll do the Halloween theme. I'm sure that will change.

Keep us updated with the progress and pictures from the Scary day.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds great and like a lot of fun. Enjoy yourselves, and congratulations.


----------



## MagicalHalloween (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats! And what an awesome ceremony you are going to have! I LOVE this idea. Really love how the guests have to dress up to. This is one wedding I would actually want to attend.

Here are a few links with some recipe ideas:

http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Holiday---Celebration-Recipes/Halloween-Recipes

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes...ing/holidays/halloween/halloween-recipes.aspx

http://www.delish.com/entertaining-ideas/holidays/halloween/scary-halloween-recipes

http://www.myrecipes.com/halloween-recipes/


----------



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

*bride and groom costumes*

we got our Costumes today as well.
Heres My outfit, an Undead Groom










and the bride has picked this combination


----------



## lilybones (Sep 30, 2012)

Congrats, you guys! I expect there'll be lots of pictures?


----------



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow. This was going to be small zombie wedding but so many people want to come and see it. A few have dropped out aswell because they found out they had to dress as zombies. 

We've secured a makeup artist to do our faces and any guests that want it done. 

Have also got few spray cans of blood. Havent seen them before but figure good to use on the few that dont dressup as requested. Bloodspray or leave! 

Cake is decided upon. A flat cemetary with gravestones and zombies groundbreakers. 

Sure hope it doesnt rain in morning on the 31st! Have no backup plan!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

cbhaunt said:


> Sure hope it doesnt rain in morning on the 31st! Have no backup plan!


Black Umbrellas.... it will have a zombie funeral feel to it.... till death do you part....


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Congrats!!! It'll be spooktacular!!! My halloween wedding is still the talk of the town when halloween season comes around and that was 4 yrs. ago!!!
It will be a day none of the guests will ever forget and their funniest wedding I'm sure !!!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG I would love to see the wedding pictures! It all sounds so amazing! congratulations by the way, I wish you two the best.


----------



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

Thx everyone. Wish I would have decided long ago tho. It's tough finishing props for this year's display, let alone adding the ceremony in the middle of it.

More time I would have built towers for the new fence. Would have put finales on fence. Only made a few tombstones and would have made them "forum worthy". So little time....

Mz skull, do you have any tips that were successful at your wedding? Any well received food suggestions? Fingerfood since this isn't normal wedding. Ceremony for 15-20min then ill be continuing setting up for the tots while wife be chatting it up in backyard with non helping guests..... No speeches no dance no clinging glasses or any of that normal wedding crap (sorry) that most people expect.

Got our bone rings now too so not even normal wedding bands! Ha!!! Welcome to MY wedding...grab a graveplot and enjoy yourself to death


----------



## cbhaunt (Nov 20, 2011)

*update*

Well i am married now. 

Hope i dont forget the anniversary date!! Yes it is halloween and how can a haunter forget that day, but with all the planning and prop building etc, can he remember its also a wedding anniversary? Will let you know next year!!!

Will put a few pics up once i receive them from guests but it didnt turn out exactly as planned. An uninvited guest ruined the setup and location. Sandy was her name, you all know of her. Because of her we couldnt use front yard so had to use backyard with tents up. We also couldnt decorate until 4am of the 31st, with only 7hrs til wedding. 

Getting makeup done, decorating an unplanned backyard to give the illusion we were marrying in a cemetary without ruining frontyard setup (didnt work, needed to take props from there). Rain wasnt helping and cold temp was alright with four heaters, three propane ones once the fourth (infrared) blew its bulb. 

All but two guests dressed as required (zombies/the dead), and the wedding official wore a DarkLord red/black hooded costume. 

So it would have been perfect if no Sandy issues but still worked out and will be hard to forget for the guests. 

Pics soon, once i receive them...


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I would love to see pics of the wedding! Sounds like it was really awesome!


----------

